# CT French Ring Trial - July 24-25



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So who is coming to the French Ring trial at the end of the month? I know I've seen a few people on this board mention they are coming out, would love to put some faces to some names. 

For those interested in competing, who still need to get their paperwork done, the host club will be taking "day of" entries. If you already have a NARA recognized scorebook, you can renew/join NARA at the trial, just make sure you bring the application and correct $$, information is on the membership application at http://www.ringsport.org/Documents/NARAMembershipApp.pdf I will be there and can process your membership, we just need to get it done as early as possible, I'll be a little busy once the trial starts :lol:

Decoys are Ludovic Turbane and Stephane Hubert, both level IIs, so the trial counts as a pre-regional for your championship standings. If you want to know where you currently are in the standings, go to http://www.ringsport.org/standings.php

If you have any questions, contact Christine Johnson 203-731-1882 [email protected]


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> So who is coming to the French Ring trial at the end of the month? I know I've seen a few people on this board mention they are coming out, would love to put some faces to some names.


Me! But you knew that already :smile:


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I will be there too!


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll be there to compete at Ring 2. I'm coming down with Mac McClusky. I know he's bringing at least one dog. It would be nice to get some reciprocal support at my trial on August 7 & 8.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Scott,

I hope you are well. I saw your trial announcement on the nara website. it was up for about an hour before it was deleted? i cannot attend your trial, but my boy agile will be there. bob is going to handle him.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Justin,
your dog is looking real good! His entries are getting very strong!


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you for working him. i saw the pictures from the training at borderland. cane looks awesome as well. take care and i will see you soon.


----------



## sharon pasquale (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi , I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim and I will be there if wer're back from Vegas in time. Not sure if we're trialling, but we will renew memberships and stuff and hang out and support if nothing else.



Jeanne Meldrim said:


> I will be there too!


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> Tim and I will be there if wer're back from Vegas in time. Not sure if we're trialling, but we will renew memberships and stuff and hang out and support if nothing else.


I hope you can make it! Have fun in Vegas, we were there in April.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll be there helping out. Hope to be on the trial field next season!


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Wish I could make the trip! I hope everyone has a GREAT time and trials well!


----------



## Esa Rasimus (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be heading down with my "Cherie" for her ring 1, cant wait ! ! !


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I want to let everyone know that because of the heat, the trial will be starting a 7 am with Ring lll. The address for the field is:

The K-9 Depot, 144 Main Street, New Hartford, CT.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a lack of rooms at hotels in the general area for whatever reason. The 3 hotels listed on the NARA forum are full for the weekend now so I was given more hotel info. Here it is,

Residence Inn by Marriott Hartford-Avon
7.36 mi / 11.85 km from search point 
55 SIMSBURY ROAD, Avon, CT 06001
__________________________________


Simsbury Inn
7.58 mi / 12.19 km from search point 
397 HOPMEADOW ST, Simsbury, CT 06070
__________________________________

Royal Inn Torrington

8.27 mi / 13.30 km from search point 
19 Nathaniel St., Torrington, CT 06790

_________________________________


Quality Inn and Suites Torrington

8.33 mi / 13.41 km from search point 
395 WINSTED RD, Torrington, CT 06790
_________________________________

Days Inn Torrington
8.58 mi / 13.80 km from search point 
492 E MAIN ST, Torrington, CT 06790-5605
_________________________________

Centennial Inn Hotel 
11 miles to 144 Main St, New Hartford, 
Hotel Info: 866-538-0251

_________________________________

Hampton Inn and Suites Hartford/Farmington 
13 miles to 144 Main St, New Hartford, CT 06057-2746
Hotel Info: 866-538-6252
_________________________________
Hartford Marriott Farmington 
13 miles to 144 Main St, New Hartford, CT 06057-2746
Hotel Info: 866-538-9298
__________________________________

Extended Stay Deluxe Hartford - Farmington 

13 miles to 144 Main St, New Hartford, CT 06057-2746
Hotel Info: 866-539-5067

____________________________________


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I'll be down on Saturday for sure! Looking forward to it! I'll be happy to help out too.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

What time do you guys think it will run until on Sat with the 7am start?


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I would guess around 5 or 6ish.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeanne, where in Westchester r u? I am on the border of Putnam and Westchester.


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in lower Westchester.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hopefully I don't have too late of a night at work on Friday, I would like to go and meet some people, and maybe try for a CSAU on Toro. How early should you get there for the CSAU?


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

The estimated time is 11, but I would get there earlier.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have an idea as to how many dogs will be entered? I will only be there on Saturday.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott I was talking to one of the organizers and she was saying they are going to be doing the 3's first thing in the AM on Saturday then the CSAUs, Brevets, 1 then 2s. They are going to be trying to have the trial all done on the Saturday and if they can't get it all in then the Sunday is back up, or to be used as a training day. Lets hope it isn't to hot Saturday and we can get all the dogs worked.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Geoff,
I heard that as well. If the 2's get bumped to Sunday I will have to miss it. I will be working on Sunday. :roll:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Geoff, did they say how many dogs at each level?

Scott, talk to the organizers, maybe they can do the II's before some of the lower levels. We can get through 15-20 dogs though in a day, especially if most of the entries are lower levels.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Really fun trial! Met a pile of fantastic people all through the event which was like a 3 day Ringsport party. Konnie and her husband put on a wonderful BBQ Friday.

We got to do dog in white for the 2's it was really great to do that and support Ringsport and the club. It was quite hot and humid though, even with the adverse conditions there was some really awesome work from the decoys and handler /dog teams. 

Was great to hang out with Scott, Joey, JD and meet Kadi .. listening, watching, talking, doing. I learnt tons of stuff.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Would be nice if someone posted the results.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gerald Guay said:


> Would be nice if someone posted the results.


The official results will be posted on NARA's www within the next few days. Off the top of my head for the Canadians Gerald .. John/Capo passed though it wasn't a super strong score, 330s +-???. Kevin and Yako were under - 320 in lvl 3, me I did lvl2 DIW and it was a perfect score for me in training very helpful for me and the dog, had a load of fun. Esa/Cheri wasn't a pass in lvl 1 I think a 152, Though Jacynthe and Gotz kicked some serious ass .. She did the CSAU, Brevet and first leg of lvl 1 all in the one trial and had High in Trial for the 2 scored levels. 94 + -?? in Gotz's Brevet and 173+- ??? for his first leg of lvl. It was a lot of fun being part of the Canadian team that went down.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the results Geoff. See you in October.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Some video of the lvl 1 work .. http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1437516454067


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Geoff,
Thanks for the results. Really happy for Jacinth, with all the work she put in! Quit the weekend for her and Gotz.
Nice to see the team from Canada did OK
Mike


----------



## Christine m Johnson (Nov 11, 2009)

Big thanks to everyone who helped out and attended the trial! All of the teams but in really nice performances! Hope to see you all again very soon


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Per usual, I learned a ton and met some great people. Loved the teamwork and positive attitudes that were displayed by the folks from various clubs/areas. 

Not a bad day at all for our club's first trial :-D


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations to you all!! I heard it was pretty hot & humid...not easy to trial, decoy, judge, etc. in thos types of conditions. Glad to hear the trial was a success!! _Great job_, Total K9!!!!


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> The official results will be posted on NARA's www within the next few days. Off the top of my head for the Canadians Gerald .. John/Capo passed though it wasn't a super strong score, 330s +-???. Kevin and Yako were under - 320 in lvl 3, me I did lvl2 DIW and it was a perfect score for me in training very helpful for me and the dog, had a load of fun. Esa/Cheri wasn't a pass in lvl 1 I think a 152, Though Jacynthe and Gotz kicked some serious ass .. She did the CSAU, Brevet and first leg of lvl 1 all in the one trial and had High in Trial for the 2 scored levels. 94 + -?? in Gotz's Brevet and 173+- ??? for his first leg of lvl. It was a lot of fun being part of the Canadian team that went down.



Canadian team????


----------

